# Little rider, big horse and BIG jumps!



## amp23

The video cuts him out every time he jumps  that is pretty cool though, such a patient horse! I can't wait till I can jump that high  I agree he looks to be a good rider, looks ahead at every turn and stays on lol. He bounces and slightly loses his balance on the landing but I can't say too much since he's so little doing such big jumps on a big horse!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Wow! Thats one talented kid, and i agree an extremely well trained horse


----------



## auTBrider

Thats adorable!!!!
i personaly find it much much easier to jump on bigger horses haha more surface area for my bum... oh and slower motion


----------



## VanillaBean

Wow that horse is amazing. The kid is ok too.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

:shock: so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

That place is about 1h30 from me.. wowsers.. talented kid!!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Subbing so I can watch when I get home. Darned school internet won't let youtube work.


----------



## Minime

Wow that's one good lil kid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

Thats awesome!


----------



## Standardbred

That is so cool! I wish I could do that but my horse is scared stiff of new jumps... She is such a scaredy cat. Great vidoe though, the small rider sure has guts!


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

I always find the little ones want to ride the big horses, go fast and jump the big jumps.  This kid does have a lot of guts though and looks quite comfortable. Should go far!


----------



## AngieLee

that is awsome  I hope my future child is like that


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Great horse! Love the horse's ears going back and fourth before jumps haha!


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl

N'awwr cool!


----------



## Cloch5

Far out!! Ive been riding longer than him and he has much better EQ than me AND jumps much higher than I do LOL

This is amazing 😂


----------



## Windover Farms

Wow! Very impressive


----------

